# C2D E8400, 2GB DDR2, HD 4870 GPU, Asrock 775 mobo, 500 W Antec



## konsole

*Cables: power, sata, ide, network, dvi, adapters*

everything but cables sold


----------



## konsole

prices reduced a bit


----------



## konsole

prices reduced a little more


----------



## konsole

almost everything is sold.  Again if you want an individual cable or adapter from the picture I can split them up


----------



## konsole

you can delete this thread


----------



## johnb35

We don't delete threads like this.


----------

